# Rabbit Recipes Please



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking for rabbit recipes. Never eaten it before but I have about 10 that are needing to be butchered. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Saw this one on one of my feeds recently..it looks really good.

http://honest-food.net/2012/12/04/hasenpfeffer-recipe-dumplings/


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

There is a sticky devoted to rabbit recipes in the rabbit section. I've tried a lot of the recipes and they're tasty!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/rabbits/112725-rabbit-recipes.html


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

The best rabbit I have ever eaten was simply put into a quart jar and pressure canned. The meat falls off the bone and the flavor really develops. Then you can add it to pot pie, casserole, whatever. But I thought the flavor and tenderness of the canned rabbit meat was better than anything I have tasted made from fresh.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

One of our favorite rabbit recipes I got here from the rabbit forum recipe sticky that andabigmac was talking about. It's the Rabbit broccoli by HT member Tucker. It's one of the dishes I make for our families Christmas gathering & get requests for it often for other functions as well.

Another of our favorite ways is in the slow cooker with 1/2 bottle of Raspberry walnut vinagrette dressing & 1/2 bottle of Ken's raspberry pecan dressing. Cook until nice & tender in the slow cooker or pressure cooker. Strain the juice & keep the rabbit warm on a serving plate.
Add some dried cranberries or raisins to the sauce & thicken with a little cornstarch & water. Pour the gravy over the rabbit pieces & enjoy.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

I love this recipe for french rabbit stew and it is easy 

http://www.food.com/recipe/Lapin-a-La-Cocotte-French-Rabbit-Stew-114799

I also sometimes will just dust the rabbit with a light coating of flour and begin browning in an electric skillet on a bed of chopped onions, bell pepper and garlic and then let it steam and sort of make its own gravy. Very tasty. Basically i think you can substitute rabbit in almost any "chicken" recipe.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

My favorite one to make is 
Baked Rabbit in Sour Cream from cooks.com
1 dressed rabbit quartered
salt & pepper
6 slices of bacon
1 cup of melted butter
1 Â½ Tbs. flour
1 cup sour cream
2 Tbs. lemon juice
1 cup of hot water
fettuccini or your favorite pasta


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] Rub rabbit well with salt & pepper (2/3 salt to 1/3 pepper). Arrange the rabbit in a baking dish with the slices of bacon over the pieces of rabbit. Cook in hot oven of 475Âº for 25 minutes. Lower the heat to 350Âº & baste with melted butter & continue cooking for 25 minutes. Sprinkle with flour & pour the sour cream over all. Add the lemon juice & water. Cover & cook for an additional 20 minutes. Stir pan sauce occasionally, allowing it to thicken. Test rabbit for tenderness. Serve over fettuccini or your favorite pasta. This is delicious!!!!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Mick's Roast Rabbit marinate
Hi,


Have a nice marinate and marinate it over night and then slowly roast it I would wrap it with streaky bacon,


Here is a marinate that I use on rabbit


Mountain Mick's roast rabbit marinate
1 large farmed rabbit or 2 wild rabbits
Enough streaky bacon to wrap the whole rabbit/rabbits
Some garlic 4/6 cloves
1/2cup dried or fresh rosemary
1/4cup sweet paprika
1tblspoon dried or fresh mint
1/4cup lemon juice
1cup yogurt
2 chili seeded and finely chopped (optional)
1/2 cup olive oil


Plus 1pint (600ml) Red wine


Chat potatoes, nice carrots and large button mushrooms at least 3 of each per person


Mix all together and rub in to rabbit use a shape pointed knife and stab few holes into rabbit so the marinate can penetrate into the center of the rabbit, marinate over night or at least 8 hours.


I then thickly slice up a couple onions and put on the bottom of the baking tray place the rabbit that you have wrap in the streaky bacon on these onion slices pour half of the marinate over rabbit, hold let over in fridge for latter plus 1pint of red wine. cook slowly at around 320FÂº(160cÂº) 3 hours(for a[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]2.4KG[/FONT]/5lb rabbit) after 21/2 hour place your little potatoes, carrots and large button mushrooms around roast it may need a little bit more wine keep cooking and then for the last 1/2 hour turn up 428FÂº(220cÂº) and pour let over marinate over roast meat. would cook to your liking rest meat for 10 minute and carve up and serve with the little potatoes and button mushrooms that have cooked in the red wine sauce, you add a bit more water or stock to red wine sauce and thicken with corn starch or potatoes starch.


This will also work on most game meats like Elk, Morse, deer, caribou, bear or wild Boar

These photos are by someone on another forum which used this reciepe of mine , 

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae16/shayneh2006/brinning012Large.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae16/shayneh2006/brinning013Large.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae16/shayneh2006/brinning014Large.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae16/shayneh2006/brinning021Large.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae16/shayneh2006/brinning022Large.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae16/shayneh2006/brinning024Large.jpg

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae16/shayneh2006/brinning025Large.jpg


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Blakey's Camp Oven Rabbit Stew
Â© Mick Blake 2012
4 wild rabbits cut up and marinated in 3 cups Port,1/4 cup lemon juice, 1 cup tom sauce, 1 to 2 table spoons english mustard, 2 table spoons crushed Garlic, Â½ teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon pepper 1 tablespoon thymme, 1 teaspoon onion powder for 4 hours, 3 onion, 6 carrot, 1 large stick celrey, 10 potatoes, 500gm bacon butter couple tablespoons and a bit of oil (cooking) fry over coals for 10 mins add the marinated rabbit to veggies a add the marinated rabbit to veggies a 1 liter chicken or veal stock Rabbit Stew cook with coal on top of campoven and under for about 4 hours, check the Rabbit Stew a few time over the cooking time about 3 t or 4 times . cook with coal on top of campoven and under for about 4 hours, after this I thicken the gravy with some cornflour or arrowroot with water and stir, now it thickened up just let it sit with lid off for 5 minutes and serve, Camp Oven Rabbit Stew served with yellow rice, or a loaf of butter bread. Hope you enjoy MM


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Bunny Nuggets!


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------

